# Share your tumblr



## r a t (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't follow very many people on tumblr, so I'd like to find some new blogs. At the moment I only follow band blogs, it's kinda boring after a while seeing the same thing again and again.. >: The link to my tumblr is the top star/link in my signature, I usually post either band posts or random stuff that I find amusing. Anyways, please share your tumblr below~​


----------



## itsrainingnekos (Dec 30, 2014)

http://neko-acnl.tumblr.com
It's meant to be an acnl blog, but the URL has nothing to do with the content lol.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

it's http://stxhl.tumblr.com
there's a lot of anime, music, and misc. stuff.


----------



## Pearls (Dec 30, 2014)

http://mayorjoan.tumblr.com
It used to be ACNL, hence the name, but now it's mostly Phoenix Wright.  I do still post some AC though. And other stuff. There's also a link in my signature.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 30, 2014)

In my sig.

I post a variety of things from food, to nintendo stuff.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 30, 2014)

Mine's kazemaru. It's mostly either pretty pictures or animangame stuff.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 30, 2014)

Emmaloserface.tumblr.com

It's a mix of things really. Check it out ~~


----------



## r a t (Dec 30, 2014)

You should all have recieved a new follower >u> 
Wow I wonder who it is.. ;u;


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 30, 2014)

I wonder! 

Ps, PATD <33333


----------



## r a t (Dec 30, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I wonder!
> 
> Ps, PATD <33333



YASS BRENDON URIE <33


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 30, 2014)

Antlers said:


> YASS BRENDON URIE <33



Shipping rydon 5eva


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Dec 30, 2014)

http://sonic-jesus.tumblr.com/
~ follow for more softcore edginess and complaining ~


----------



## r a t (Dec 30, 2014)

This has basically turned into "post your tumblr for a free follower"
I'm following everybody I can't help myself ;A;


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 30, 2014)

http://squeefluff.tumblr.com

Mine has cute anime girls, animal crossing stuff, gaming, anime, Pokemon, funny posts, etc. It's clean for the most part.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Dec 30, 2014)

www.jeepardy.tumblr.com


----------



## f11 (Dec 30, 2014)

Www.Crystaltheweeb.tumblr.com

Post sjw stuff, anime, and my general interests.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

sp19047.tumblr.com
I do a lot of Animal Crossing stuff here.


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 30, 2014)

My tumblr is in my signature.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 30, 2014)

http://jirachi-exe.tumblr.com/


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 30, 2014)

Mine are in my siggy. ^^

I love your puppycat siggy! It's adorable!


----------



## Improv (Dec 31, 2014)

pm me if you really want to know my URL because someone keeps stalking me and i'm trying to avoid them and they've found this one so i had to make a new blog. 

Mostly pale/dark photos.


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2014)

mines in my sig, i dont really use it that much anymore tho. I just reblog music i like pretty much


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 31, 2014)

http://poizonmushro0m.tumblr.com/

I mainly have it because I wanted to see what the Tumblr craze was about, but it is now used to keep up with the Splatoon news.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2014)

ac blog - http://lilycove-crossing.tumblr.com/
main - http://lynn105.tumblr.com/


----------



## Capella (Dec 31, 2014)

in my sig


----------



## loubears (Dec 31, 2014)

my tumblr is in my sig, i mainly post art, music, nature & funny things

- - - Post Merge - - -



Antlers said:


> I don't follow very many people on tumblr, so I'd like to find some new blogs. At the moment I only follow band blogs, it's kinda boring after a while seeing the same thing again and again.. >: The link to my tumblr is the top star/link in my signature, I usually post either band posts or random stuff that I find amusing. Anyways, please share your tumblr below~​



hi omg i luv panic :^)


----------



## Alyx (Dec 31, 2014)

my main is here

http://what-thewhomd.tumblr.com/ I reblog lots of stuff
http://what-thewhomd.tumblr.com/blogs I also have lots of other blogs too


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Dec 31, 2014)

in my sig

i blog about anime, art, and sad quotes oh, nd a lot of other stuff but idrk


----------



## r a t (Dec 31, 2014)

LaceGloves said:


> Mine are in my siggy. ^^
> 
> I love your puppycat siggy! It's adorable!



Oh thank you ;u;



loubears said:


> hi omg i luv panic :^)



me too <: I don't post as much panic stuff now though since I've found all of these new blogs xD~


----------



## unravel (Dec 31, 2014)

itookyourwaffles.tumblr.com


----------



## unintentional (Dec 31, 2014)

Here's mine.  I usually only post as I go through obsessions (currently Pokemon and Game Grumps.) but I've recently been posting whatever I like (and also screenshots with bad jokes c: )


----------



## penguins (Dec 31, 2014)

i have two: sirblathers, which is my acnl / video game blog, and smoreprincess, which is my humor blog c:


----------



## r a t (Dec 31, 2014)

I've followed everybody who's posted so far, and now I'm a lot more active on tumblr~


----------



## Jaebeommie (Dec 31, 2014)

Mine's the same as my TBT username! c:
HERE YOU GO ~


----------



## Bulbadragon (Dec 31, 2014)

My Tumblr~

Lots of humor, some lgbt+ rights stuff (especially right now), some other random things. I post a lot and all at once so you might get spammed by me, hehe.


----------



## Geneve (Dec 31, 2014)

here

there's some band stuff there but it's mostly just a mess of thing that amuse me


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Dec 31, 2014)

here.
At one point it was a horror blog but now it's just a mess of whatever I feel like reblogging.. so mainly things that make me laugh and animal gifs.


----------



## r a t (Dec 31, 2014)

Ugh I need help with my blog theme, it used to be p!atd/band/music stuff, then it turned into random stuff that amused me, now it's nintendo/animal crossing/grunge/band stuff/amusement.. Should I just keep reblogging stuff that I like, or make a few seperate blogs that stick to the themes? Even though they might not be used as much, I could make some queues I guess?


----------



## catrina (Dec 31, 2014)

kellariasukas.tumblr.com

i also post bands, youtubers, some anime i like and anything that amuses me  followed you owo


----------



## Jaebeommie (Dec 31, 2014)

Antlers said:


> Ugh I need help with my blog theme, it used to be p!atd/band/music stuff, then it turned into random stuff that amused me, now it's nintendo/animal crossing/grunge/band stuff/amusement.. Should I just keep reblogging stuff that I like, or make a few seperate blogs that stick to the themes? Even though they might not be used as much, I could make some queues I guess?



If you've got the motivation/time to keep up separate blogs, go for it. I know people who have a "personal" blog then an interest blog that's dedicated to something, like gaming or anime. I personally just have one because I've tried having side blogs before and I just got too lazy for them haha.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 31, 2014)

computertrash.hacked.jp

my url is the best ok
username is actually cxmputertrash because the username computertrash is taken but has not been used in YEARS


----------



## Royce (Dec 31, 2014)

Pucchin-Crossing.tumblr.com


----------



## Jade_Amell (Dec 31, 2014)

Mostly dragon age, mass effect stuff with a few personal stuff thrown in.

http://mirakai.tumblr.com/

Follow and I'll follow ya too.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2014)

http://foxwolf64.tumblr.com


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 31, 2014)

http://sp19047.tumblr.com/

Just did a massive update, sorry for posting again.


----------



## r a t (Dec 31, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> http://sp19047.tumblr.com/
> 
> Just did a massive update, sorry for posting again.



Omg the background is beautiful <3


----------



## nammie (Dec 31, 2014)

both are in my sig but my main one's mostly a art blog + random reblogs of things I think are pretty
and then the other one's a gaming (95% acnl lol) blog


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 31, 2014)

http://keobkeikeu.tumblr.com/

I just figured out my log in after a few months of absence. It'll be reblogs of anime and random crap and germany pictures and me *****ing about Tony Abbott, Australia's PM. 

NSFW and Auto-play warning.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 31, 2014)

Antlers said:


> Omg the background is beautiful <3


Thanks! ^ v ^


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 31, 2014)

http://chinglings.tumblr.com/
my blog used to be strictly humor but now i just kinda reblog whatever


----------



## r a t (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok so I'm going to make an animal crossing/Nintendo tumblr, so that my current blog isn't a mess of everything. For the username, is MayorRosie an alright username?


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 1, 2015)

Antlers said:


> Ok so I'm going to make an animal crossing/Nintendo tumblr, so that my current blog isn't a mess of everything. For the username, is MayorRosie an alright username?



I like it.


----------



## r a t (Jan 1, 2015)

Alyssa said:


> I like it.



I checked and the username is taken :I poop


----------



## honeymoo (Jan 1, 2015)

http://suhmers.tumblr.com/ is mineeee. thinking of making a new blog with a different blog type, i usually end up making a new one every year, i need change, this whole plant/indie thing is gettin a bit boring.


----------



## queertactics (Jan 1, 2015)

nightvale-crossing is my ACNL blog!


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jan 3, 2015)

Mine is http://jvgsjeff.tumblr.com -- I post mostly Animal Crossing stuff, but also Tomodachi Life and other games.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 3, 2015)

in ma sig. nerdy stuff


----------



## samsquared (Jan 3, 2015)

I SOMEHOW SCORED MARSHMALLOW-ROBOT.TUMBLR.COM
and I have sorely abused it because I still primarily reblog USUK


----------



## Dork (Jan 3, 2015)

op my acnl tumblr is { x }

i mainly post acnl obvs but u may see some adventure time or pokemon sometimes ;o;

followed some people on here!!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 3, 2015)

http://fireninja1.tumblr.com

I don't use it though. I would like to try and start posting on it more, but I don't know what to post.


----------



## r a t (Jan 4, 2015)

http://rrrrrrrroll.tumblr.com/

Guys please check out this tumblr


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

http://glaceon-crossing.tumblr.com

There's my AC blog! Sometimes I post things that don't have to do with AC though. I can't help myself


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi hi~ This is my blog <3 I mostly just post my Cosplays and edits, but sometimes I reblog cute things ^^b

http://plushiepuppy.tumblr.com/


----------



## Atalie (Jan 4, 2015)

my main blog: atalie-hime.tumblr.com
Just a heads up, I'm really passionate about social justice issues and I reblog a lot of stuff like that on my main blog. Please don't follow if you're going to be annoyed, thank you QvQ;;
art blog: atalieartblog.tumblr.com​


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a tumblr. i post anything from nintendo stuffs to political nonsense. be warned, i also post stuff regarding 4chan and Gamergate, so if you dont agree, dont follow.

https://www.tumblr.com/blog/tokitoki97


----------



## nard (Jan 5, 2015)

http://fuzzlesenpai.tumblr.com/

Advice blog, ask me random things or maybe actual advice! I also reblog sometimes.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 5, 2015)

http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/

Contains my art, others' art, anime stuff (a lot of Princess Tutu---for those who like PT, why are we not friends yet), game stuff, positive posts, other random things, personal stuff (pictures of my fluffy dog, etc). I don't do a whole lot of reblogging, since it kind of bugs the heck out of me when I look at my tumblr dashboard 10 minutes later and there's 3+ full pages of nothing but reblogs.


----------



## yosugay (Jan 6, 2015)

my tumblr is in my signature


----------



## lazuli (Jan 6, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> I have a tumblr. i post anything from nintendo stuffs to political nonsense. be warned, i also post stuff regarding 4chan and Gamergate, so if you dont agree, dont follow.
> 
> https://www.tumblr.com/blog/tokitoki97



that url isnt the right format lmao
ur url would be tokitoki97.tumblr.com


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 6, 2015)

rock-bison.tumblr.com


----------



## Muu (Jan 6, 2015)

main blog
acnl only blog
artblog


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2015)

http://javocadoes.tumblr.com/

: )


----------



## r a t (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm struggling on setting up my acnl blog, I have the theme I want, but I have no idea on what background - or what colour scheme D; Could somebody maybe help me?


----------



## Jacklives (Jan 11, 2015)

Me blog!


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2015)

I haven't posted in many months but whatever. Enter at your own risk.


----------



## Cory (Jan 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I haven't posted in many months but whatever. Enter at your own risk.



She's serious about the enter at your own risk.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I haven't posted in many months but whatever. Enter at your own risk.



Good God


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 11, 2015)

ishaboy


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I haven't posted in many months but whatever. Enter at your own risk.



u shud put a more descriptive warning than just that.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 11, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> Mariah said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't posted in many months but whatever. Enter at your own risk.
> ...


I agree. Don't click on it if you don't like blood and gory stuff.


----------



## sylveons (Jan 12, 2015)

main tumblr is in my sig, along w/ my ac tumblr. main tumblr consists of a lot of pokemon, anime, homestuck and some scattered cartoons!!


----------



## Saylor (Jan 12, 2015)

http://prelament.tumblr.com

Up until today it's been a while since I've checked up on it, but I still go on and use it every once in a while!


----------



## Beardo (Jan 12, 2015)

http://i-m-a-goddamn-mermaid.tumblr.com/

Ahoy kiddos


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 12, 2015)

www.vanillastarlight414.tumblr.com

I do mutual followings.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 12, 2015)

betterangels22.tumblr.com <- That's my Walking Dead/personal blog

sfnerdherd.tumblr.com <- That's my SourceFed fan blog

mayorofsunshine.tumblr.com <- That's my ACNL blog

Yeah, I know I have too many blogs.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 12, 2015)

LisaIsEatingTacoBell said:


> betterangels22.tumblr.com <- That's my Walking Dead/personal blog
> 
> sfnerdherd.tumblr.com <- That's my SourceFed fan blog
> 
> ...



I'm going to follow your acnl blog.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

my ac tumblr is hellomayor.hacked.jp. the username is daisymayor. theres like nothin on it but i promise that ill try to post/reblog more junk.
** incase you dont know, semi is a p rad guy to follow. great town backstory stuff and characters and has a sep art blog.


----------



## MayorFaith (Jan 12, 2015)

My main blog is saintofswitchbladefights.tumblr.com . That's my main blog which is mostly bandom (My Chemical Romance, Fall Out Boy, Panic at the Disco, and others) as well as a few other random things. 

My side blog is faithplaysvideogames.tumblr.com . That one is my Animal Crossing blog, but I don't really keep up with it since I don't have any followers on that one. It's just a blog where I can keep track of cool QR codes and other things.


----------



## Brad (Jan 13, 2015)

http://bradjweber.tumblr.com/

It's in the sig, but whatever.


----------



## Mango (Jan 13, 2015)

https://www.tumblr.com/blog/coralizer


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 13, 2015)

Just made an ACNL blog today.
http://town-of-aerius.tumblr.com/
c'':


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 13, 2015)

My tumblr:
weeabussy.tumblr.com 
Basically just anime, cosplay, cute stuff.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 13, 2015)

main blog - professorsycasmores.tumblr.com
multi-fandom, quirky, trashy, etc. im srry if i dont please ur taste, i'll still love you.

AC blog - n00bcrossing.tumblr.com
partially inactive, has some Pokemon, idk.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Jan 13, 2015)

Just wanted to post the video I found on Tumblr. Not sure HOW in the world I stumbled upon it since I don't follow this person but anyway, its like the best song EVER and the moral to life <3 <3 <3 
http://valderie.tumblr.com/post/101655052026/nasai-drunkblogging-omgggggg-imm-going


----------



## Jacklives (Jan 13, 2015)

Mine is here!
Lots of different stuff goin on.


----------



## Skynetz (Jan 14, 2015)

Mine. 

Mostly vidya, anime, and music related stuff.


----------



## r a t (Jan 15, 2015)

acnl tumblr - rosietti

it's still new and things so yeah, but i'm following people on it and that stuff


----------



## Virals (Jan 15, 2015)

here
its not an acnl blog tho. mostly things i find cute/funny, video games and other random junk lmfao
i should make an acnl blog at some point ; v;


----------



## Cariad (Jan 15, 2015)

http://cariadpostscrap.tumblr.com


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 15, 2015)

well since I took it out of my sig...

I'm going to change the theme later probably

click click click


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 15, 2015)

Mine.

Just a lot of animes, some mangos, and just a collection of stuff I find funny with a hint of art.


----------



## kaylagirl (Jan 16, 2015)

www.thesunandm00n.tumblr.com
just a bunch of stuff that catches my eye, really c:


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 16, 2015)

My tumblrs are in my signature. I just started the video game one so it has literally one post. It might have more in a few hours, but at the time of posting this? One post. 

My art blog is almost all art posts, with the exception of maybe an ask here and there.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 20, 2015)

http://aidenellafairyqueen.tumblr.com/

My second post is right from the heart


----------



## f11 (Jan 20, 2015)

Got my acnl blog back up its here


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Jan 20, 2015)

http://lavidadespuesdelamuerte-ywea.tumblr.com/

Random posts <3. english and spanish (Im from chile   )


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jan 21, 2015)

http://heres-guts-man.tumblr.com/ main

Animal Crossing blog in signature

http://grape-garden.tumblr.com/ nice things to look at/pictures of food basically, I dunno


----------



## Kissyme100 (Jan 21, 2015)

http://angelic-bunny.tumblr.com/
Here's mine! (It's a WIP)
I post basically a bunch of cute stuff, food and animal crossing/pokemon. I'm thinking of doing a shiny pokemon giveaway on my tumblr but I still have to prepare for it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 24, 2015)

huh, didnt know about this thread.

http://www.shirohibiki.tumblr.com

fandom stuff -- TONS of batman. flight rising sometimes, wreck-it ralph, frozen, pokemon, some animes, funny posts, my art and writing, etc. *very NSFW. *other random fandoms included but its mostly batman tbh


----------



## Solar (Jan 24, 2015)

In my sig for anyone that wants it. All video games basically.


----------



## windfall (Jan 24, 2015)

http://tmmrforsure.tumblr.com  
i just reblog pretty pics and art basically.  

also my dead art blog (link in my sig).


----------



## milkyi (Jan 24, 2015)

Mine is in my signature


----------



## crystalchild (Jan 24, 2015)

http://fondant.tumblr.com
for your aesthetic needs


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jan 24, 2015)

https://www.tumblr.com/blog/you-drive-me-krejci theres alot of stuff from food to relationship stuff,cute animals, alot of hockey and football! I always follow back ad open to making new tumblr friends ))


----------



## Mariah (Jan 24, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> http://fondant.tumblr.com
> for your aesthetic needs


Wow. How'd you get that url?


----------



## galacticity (Jan 24, 2015)

http://marco-and-the-diamonds.tumblr.com

Need silly comics and stupid text posts (not to mention the occasional fandom junk)? This one's for you. B)


----------



## CR33P (Jan 24, 2015)

i had some bad experiences with tumblr.


----------



## matthevvv (Jan 24, 2015)

shiny151 !!


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 25, 2015)

rock-bison.tumblr.com


----------



## r a t (Jan 25, 2015)

CR33P said:


> i had some bad experiences with tumblr.



How so?


----------



## Brackets (Jan 25, 2015)

i'm a studyblr and medblr (nerdy I know, but i have nearly 2000 followers so i don't even care) and that way i don't have to deal with most of the annoying people on tumblr

i somehow still get haters though - like wtf i just post pictures of my workspace and medical stuff like some people on tumblr are seriously messed up


----------



## tokkio (Jan 25, 2015)

my tumblr! its a personal blog, but i mostly just reblog pictures that are aesthetically pleasing (for me) and anime eheh


----------



## (ciel) (Jan 25, 2015)

This is my main blog. It's mostly kpop (vixx, bts, b1a4) now, but I also post aesthetic stuff.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 25, 2015)

Annachie said:


> i'm a studyblr and medblr (nerdy I know, but i have nearly 2000 followers so i don't even care) and that way i don't have to deal with most of the annoying people on tumblr
> 
> i somehow still get haters though - like wtf i just post pictures of my workspace and medical stuff like some people on tumblr are seriously messed up



tumblr is a messed up place you should know this by now


----------



## sheepie (Jan 25, 2015)

i never go on tumblr much anymore but i'm thinking of recreating my blog o;

@ciel; gonna follow you eventually because i need more vixx blogs hhhh ♡


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight (Jan 25, 2015)

Mine is: http://kage-yasha-sensei.tumblr.com/
I post ACNL, Pokemon, Ellie Goulding and Elsowrd most of the time :3


----------



## kaiivee (Jan 25, 2015)

i'm ursaring on tumblr!!! it's a mixed bag tbh, but i mostly post anime, pokemon, cats, flowers and weird text posts and some other stuff i guess? i've basically given up on having a cool blog so i just reblog whatever at this point omg


----------



## weesakins (Jan 25, 2015)

www.buttpounder.tumblr.com xD


----------



## Aradai (Jan 25, 2015)

I made a new blog for gaming, it's *secretmerchant*.
It's a bit empty, but I queued about 30 posts for now, so I should be good.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 25, 2015)

Jeepardy


----------



## r a t (Mar 25, 2015)

I've just made a new tumblr called ringoroses, it's an art blog, I haven't posted anything yet, only reblogs o; I'm going to go back through a few pages and follow some people~


----------



## Moddie (Mar 25, 2015)

I have two main Tumblr's, my photoblog ModdieKing, and my personal blog Quarterbi. Lot of junk on my personal blog, mainly cartoons, video games, photography, musicals, and corgis. My photoblog is just where I share my photography but I've been a bit lazy recently. I will try to post more in the near future though.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 25, 2015)

professorsycasmores  its p random so yeah enjoy


----------



## Roel (Mar 25, 2015)

http://ontzettendzonde.tumblr.com

it's pretty much an art/pastel/nature/fashion blog idk hope y'all like it


----------



## toastia (Mar 25, 2015)

its in my sig - emma of cennect

I'm bogged down with work so I haven't been playing AC as much and therefore not really blogging


----------



## Brackets (Mar 25, 2015)

someone on tumblr just accused me of being ableist and ageist. I run a _study_ blog. How does this happen?!?


----------



## matcha (Mar 25, 2015)

Brackets said:


> someone on tumblr just accused me of being ableist and ageist. I run a _study_ blog. How does this happen?!?



because it's _*tumblr*_.

might as well share my blog, it's http://kuritchi.tumblr.com. it's like a mix of pastel/scenery/vintage/anime and the occasional nsfw.


----------



## trashbugs (Mar 25, 2015)

surprise surprise, my blog is trashbugs. fashion, interiors, fanart, anime, funny stuff. i'm all over the place


----------



## yosugay (Mar 26, 2015)

my blog

someone should make an instagram thread.


----------



## trashbugs (Mar 26, 2015)

yosugay said:


> someone should make an instagram thread.



oohh, i agree. i need more people to follow on insta!


----------



## yosugay (Mar 26, 2015)

trashbugs said:


> oohh, i agree. i need more people to follow on insta!



i think there was one a while ago but ppl were being ~edgy~ on it and saying that instagram was stupid and there was no point to it so idk it might backfire lol


----------



## f11 (Mar 26, 2015)

Main
Relatablepicturesofcrystaltemple


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 26, 2015)

http://metacognations.tumblr.com


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2015)

pancakesxwaffles.tumblr.com
80% dmmd
20% anime games and shiz


----------



## Athenacchi (Mar 29, 2015)

http://athenacchi.tumblr.com
http://fadingsweetprincess.tumblr.com

These are mine 

I post a lot of animal crossing and pokemon


----------



## Ryden x Frerard (Apr 1, 2015)

mychemicalromance-isnotonfire.tumblr.com
It's mostly humor mixed with band/cute/etc


----------



## Jaebeommie (Apr 2, 2015)

http://shuunshin.tumblr.com/ 
Anime, gaming, pastel pictures, lots of dessert things lol 
If you follow me message me your TBT username. I'd like to know who you are! 
Will follow back if you post similar stuff c:


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Apr 2, 2015)

Main: Emma-is-recovering.tumblr.com
Acnl: mayor-of-Arcadia.tumblr.com

IG: emmaelise_x


----------



## Kamineon (Apr 2, 2015)

http://whatyoucallinsanity.tumblr.com/

It's a lil bit of this, a lil bit of that! Mainly things I see and think are pretty (plus disney, anime, cats)


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

thesunandm00n


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 2, 2015)

Changed my username and stuff, now it's no longer numbers.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 2, 2015)

My Tumblr is right in my signature, if anybody cares enough to actually go there.


----------



## chronic (Apr 2, 2015)

architecture/design/aesthetic blog


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 2, 2015)

*happily points down to the image in my signature*

I upload the occasional bunch of screenshots I take while I play, along with sharing patterns I make. I have also made sprites of all the villagers from every game (including Japan-Only villagers), and all the NPCs! ^.^ If I have any AC art, I will probably put it there too!


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 3, 2015)

im placebo/kpop trash with ****ty humor
nancyboymp3.tumblr.com


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 3, 2015)

http://mega-nebuloid.tumblr.com/
I mainly use it for inspiration in NL.


----------



## Royce (Apr 3, 2015)

raindrop-crossing , used to be pucchin-crossing.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 3, 2015)

pariahi.tumblr.com. 'v'


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Apr 3, 2015)

http://bishounnen.tumblr.com


----------



## toricrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

Personal blog http://tori-wynn.tumblr.com
Animal Crossing blog http://mainetown.tumblr.com


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 8, 2015)

My Tumblr has changed drastically over the past 4 months and it is now pretty fleshed out.
Follow me if you'd like!

http://poizonmushro0m.tumblr.com/


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

http://stevenovertheregulargrandpa.tumblr.com/

Mostly posting about cartoons.


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 8, 2015)

Here's my art blog: http://jillustrates.tumblr.com/


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

idk if a shared mine??
literally it's a bunch of not-my-art and half naked dude though so.

pariahi.tumblr.com


----------



## ganondork (Apr 21, 2015)

http://thelegendofolivia.tumblr.com


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 22, 2015)

http://fear-the-cuteness.tumblr.com

Mine for if anyone wants to follow me. It's full of pretty much anything and everything (be warned occasionally there will be things reblogged that aren't for under 18s)


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 22, 2015)

littletanner.tumblr.com


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 22, 2015)

http://spineldragon.tumblr.com/ - main blog, a lot of anime, cartoons, video games, funny stuff, and sometimes harry potter~
http://pheenic.tumblr.com/ - my acnl blog~ c:


----------



## Bubblecraft (Apr 22, 2015)

http://zachthemermaid.tumblr.com  I mostly blog humor, video games, nerdy stuff, etc


----------



## kittencat (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't really like tumblr, but I feel like I need a place to share stuff, so I made this: http://pawneemayorsoffice.tumblr.com/


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Apr 23, 2015)

It's lame, but why not xp
http://fa11eninsanity.tumblr.com/


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 23, 2015)

http://katattacc.tumblr.com/

I'm aware my layout is broken. I just haven't had time to fix it lol. *I tend to follow back everyone who follows me unless they are a porn blog.*


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 23, 2015)

http://lord-zamielmon.tumblr.com/


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 27, 2015)

waydasfanfic.tumblr.com
hmu


----------



## RainbowNotes (Apr 27, 2015)

signature *


----------



## bitterlings (Apr 27, 2015)

http://ixumida.tumblr.com B)


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 27, 2015)

http://poka-sorm.tumblr.com and http://pokasorm-artblog.tumblr.com


----------



## penguins (Apr 27, 2015)

smoreprincess.tumblr.com and ambrosion.tumblr.com c:


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 27, 2015)

I've got two blogs!

My animal crossing blog ... espeon-krossing.tumblr.com

My personal blog ... hollow-gryffindor.tumblr.com

Hope to see you there!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 27, 2015)

I need to make a Tumblr soon.


----------

